
N.A.D.D. - phreeza
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2003/07/10/nadd.html
======
gvb
_He may save your life or, better yet, keep you well informed with useless
facts before you are burnt to a crisp._

You are likely to die of smoke inhalation before being burnt to a crisp.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_inhalation>

D'oh, N.A.D.D. for life!

------
pavel_lishin
This article reminded me to take my concerta.

